# Suche TI-Norm(?) Icons ür Hotelklassifizierung...



## Rodpacker (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle die Icons, die man auf Hotelseiten oft findet und die einem schnell alle vom Hotel angebotenen Services vermitteln...soweit ich weiß, unterliegen die einer TI-Norm.  Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo man die herunterladen kann?
Ich bräuchte die nämlich ma dringend 
thanx a lot 
Rodpacker


----------



## Milur (9. Juni 2005)

Die gibt es auf jeden Fall als Schriften.
Such doch mal nach "hotel" "Symbol" "icons" "font"

oder guck hier
http://store.adobe.com/type/browser/P/P_1357.html

oder hier
http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/pixymbols/travel/pixymbols-hotel-regular/charmap.html


oder du schreibst an die Macher dieser Seite und fragst nach, wo es die Schrift gibt
http://www.berlin-tourist-information.de/international/unterkunft/i_uk_icons.html

mit etwas Glück findest du auch eine Freeware Version davon
greets


----------



## Rodpacker (9. Juni 2005)

hm, coole Idee, hätte ich ja eigentlich ma selber draufkommen müssen 
Thanx a lot...
falls jemand noch nen geeigneten FreeFont kennt, wäre ich echt dankbar...
wenn ich einen finde, werde ich ihn hier posten....
greetz 'n thanx rodpacker


----------

